# Hoog Vaals Landal Park



## Harmina (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anyone stayed here lately?  We are confirmed to spend a week in June here. The second week we will be in Coldenhove.
I have had correspondence by e-mail with the resort. I am really not sure what to expect. On my RCI confirmation sheet it states that there is a mandatory linen charge per unit  depending on size.
Also mentions a utility fee for a 2 br 37,00 Euro, 3 br 55,50 Euro upon check in. Shouldn't a utility fee be paid at check out?
I called RCI, they were unable to answer my question...
I asked the girl at the resort about towels...she replied by telling me that we get 6 large & 6 small towels at check in. I told her that was barely enough for my husband & I. 
My brother and his wife are coming with us.
I asked how much for a second set of towels? She quoted me 26,70 Euros!
That converts to almost $40. This is ridiculous!
We have stayed in European timeshares and have never been charged for towel usage.  
I understand there are no soaps or shampoos supplied either, that is okay as I like to use my own. I read somewhere where they don't even supply toilet paper!! Can someone share some light as what I should expect? Do they supply dishes, pots and pans, dish soap, tea towels etc.?


----------



## Simoncc (Mar 28, 2008)

I've not been to this or any other Landal resort but the information given does seem to similar to my experience at another Dutch holiday resort, De Katjeskelder.

Landal resorts are almost exclusively aimed at rental customers but as part of the Cendant Group they are now available selectively through RCI. The resort policies are therefore aimed at their usual customer base which is used to the idea of bringing their own towels etc - although I would have thought toilet roll would be included. It certainly was in our case along with all the necessary kitchen equipment although not to the standard we are used to through timeshare.

All that said, these resorts offer more onsite facilities than most other European timeshare options and increase availability in these areas so I'm certainly planning to take advantage of them at some point.


----------



## Harmina (Mar 28, 2008)

I spoke with an RCI supevisor this morning and voiced my complaints.
He said they were not aware of all the extra charges and agreed it is going to have a huge impact on future exchanges.
He said he would contact the Landal Parks and discuss the extra chages so that RCI has the information.
I spoke with a girl at the resort in Holland this morning. They do supply one roll of toilet paper. There is a small start up packet in the kitchen for doing dishes, not enough detergent for a whole week, but available to purchase.
They don't even supply dish towels.....you can rent a dish towel for 3,90 Euro....that converts to almost $6. this is ludicrous.
I will bring a couple of dish towels and throw them out when I check out.
I sure hope the location and accommodations make up for all of their rip offs. I have never had to rent towels at any timeshare.


----------



## Loes (Mar 28, 2008)

We have stayed in many European timeshares and we often got only one pair of towels per person without a midweek change. Seems to be common at RCI standard resorts in Europe. Like Simon said, in Holland (and many other European countries), we are used to bringing our own towels to  holiday rental accommodation. Please remember that this is not a real timeshare resort, if you expect a lot of luxury in your cottage, you will probably be disappointed. 
Though I personally like the Landal cottages for always having a nice terrace and no one of your party has to sleep on a couch in the livingroom. 
Last summer we stayed in Dublin at the GC Fitzpatrick Castle. Luxurious furniture and lots of towels (2 changes per week, which means 6 towels per person...), but no terrace or balcony to sit outside and enjoy the nice sunny weather and our son didn't have his own private bedroom and had to sleep on the uncomfortable (though luxurious) sofa. We wished the Fitzpatrick had been a Landal resort...

Loes


----------



## Harmina (Mar 28, 2008)

Loes....we are coming from Canada....if we were driving I wouldn't have any problem bringing towels and such from home. I wasn't expecting to go camping. We are supposed to be in one of their bungalows.
Does the resort supply dishes, pots & pans etc.
We have stayed in timeshare resorts in Germany, France & Spain and didn't have to pay for towels. We were also supplied with toiletries.
In Spain we had daily maid service. 
I suppose if we use the pool, we have to either bring our towel or pay to use a pool towel.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Harmina,

I'm sure the resort provides dishes and pots & pans, tho I've never been.

Utilities charges or linen charges are pretty standard for many European resorts... very often there's one extra charge or another. We have had linen charges at a couple of Italian timeshares, including one very nice one.

Sometimes they don't make up your beds for you in advance either - linens are left in your unit in a package, or handed to you at the desk, and you do it yourself on arrival... that may or may not be the case there.

To help you relax, try to mentally work this into your overview of how inexpensively you are getting accommodations for 4 overall, when you think about your maintenance fees + exchange fees in US $$ vs. today's exchange rate. If you were paying for 2 hotel rooms for 7 nights, you'd probably spend much more, and have less living area and no cooking facilities.

Also remember that although prices sound high in our own currency, in their currency it works out to not so much that they are getting. Ten years ago, it went the other way for us. 

I do hope the location and overall experience works out for you. There are so few timeshare exchange opportunities in Holland, otherwise.


----------



## Harmina (Mar 30, 2008)

_To help you relax, try to mentally work this into your overview of how inexpensively you are getting accommodations for 4 overall, when you think about your maintenance fees + exchange fees in US $$ vs. today's exchange rate. If you were paying for 2 hotel rooms for 7 nights, you'd probably spend much more, and have less living area and no cooking facilities._

Hi Laurie.....I have tried to look at that way.....and yes, you are right.
I did however give up 2 gold crown weeks, both weeks are developer bought weeks, so in the long run I am paying a lot for bare bone accommodations.
But it is all about location.
We have had so many great timeshare exchanges, but this is the first one that my brother and his wife will accompany us.
I just don't want it to be a big disappointment.  However, they are getting free accommodations, so they shouldn't complain.
However, they are very easy going. We are all looking forward to Europe.


----------

